# Look 585 Sizing



## fast_33s (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking for purchase a Look 585. However, I'm in between sizes (53 and 55); need a 54. The 55 would be the ideal fit top tube wise, but the standover height is uncomfortable. Would it be a good idea to get a shorter frame with a longer stem and setback seatpost. Your opinion is appreciated.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Keep in mind that the steep STA on the 585 would likely require you to run a setback post, thus elongating the ETT.
You 5'10" with a 32" inseam?


----------



## fast_33s (Jul 24, 2006)

Rensho, thanks for the reply. I'm 5'10" with a 30.5 inseam. The 53 has the correct standover height but the 55 has the correct ETT (this is with a setback seatpost).


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Is that your riding inseam?(book up crotch measurement)
If so, you got a long asss torso. I'm 5'7.5" with a 31.3" riding inseam.
I should ride a 51, and i'm on a 53.


----------



## fast_33s (Jul 24, 2006)

That's always been my problem with bike sizes. I may have to go custom if the Look measurements don't work out (i.e. Seven, Serotta, Parlee).


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*your body say's Madone*



fast_33s said:


> That's always been my problem with bike sizes. I may have to go custom if the Look measurements don't work out (i.e. Seven, Serotta, Parlee).


You may need to "Look" elsewhere.

if you indeed have a long upper body and short legs (i.e. short cycling inseam, not trousers inseam) then you will likely fit nicely on a Trek Madone. In your case 54cm or perhaps even 56cm Madone as they have long TT and short head/seat tubes. I have 83cm inseam and 173-174cm short (you do the conversion to feet/inches) and a 54cm Madone fits me well with a 100mm stem. You probably need a 54cm Madone with 110 or 120mm stem based on your body description. Or a 56cm with 100-110mm stem. What is your saddle height from centre of BB to the top of seat ? I ride a low 71.2 - 71.5cm saddle as I pedal a bit heels down under load.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Couple of other Long Torso appropriate brands are:*

De Rosa, if you want nice quality(and are willing to pay for it). They have the appropriate geometry for a long torso, short legged rider..I have a King in their compact geometry and a Dual with traditional lay out, both of which I ride with a straight up seat post and normal length stems..I am 6'1" with a 31" inseam. Also, Time seems to work for us long-bodied dudes. I had a VXR for a time...(sorry).. that one was a very good ride, but punishingly harsh on our many chip seal roads..Could have been the wheels I ususally rode with that one, I've since found some smoother wheels that would probably take the bite out of the time frame..I am thinking about getting another one.. Forget the Colnagos..they are really tight on the top..
Don Hanson


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*saddle height??*

If your cycling inseam is only around 78cm, it's 5cm less than mine and I'm 5'-6" tall. An inseam that short would result in a saddle height of only about 68cm. Is that in the ballpark? If so, then you have some really unusual proportions. Even a 53cm frame would be vertically quite large - you'd barely have any seatpost showing. With my 5cm longer inseam, I ride a 51cm!


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

C-40 said:


> If your cycling inseam is only around 78cm, it's 5cm less than mine and I'm 5'-6" tall. An inseam that short would result in a saddle height of only about 68cm. Is that in the ballpark? If so, then you have some really unusual proportions. Even a 53cm frame would be vertically quite large - you'd barely have any seatpost showing. With my 5cm longer inseam, I ride a 51cm!


I'm hoping you can help me....I'm looking at buying a 06 585 (53cm Medium) frame/fork from a seller ~5 hrs away. The frame/fork are brand-new, never used. 

I currently do not have a road bike, but my previous bike (a custom 1999 Seven Ti Axiom, which I sold 4-yrs ago to get a FS-XC MTB) has the following specs against the Looks [51/53]:

Seven Ti Axiom [Look 585s 51/53]
Seat Tube Length (c-c) = 50.5cm [51.0/53.0cm]
Top Tube Length (c-c) = 54.1cm [53.0/54.5cm]
Head Tube Angle = 73.0 [72/73.0]
Seat Tube Angle = 74.0 [74.5/73.75]
Head Tube Length = 9.9cm [12.5/14.8cm]
Bottom Bracket Height/Drop = 6.8cm [7.0cm]
Chain Stay Length = 41.0cm [40.5cm]
Stand-over Height = 78.1cm [73.1/76.4cm]
Wheelbase = 985mm [?]

Stem was 100mm x 90-degree.

I'm 5'6 with a 30.5" inseam. 

It would appear that the 53cm is the closest match. The exception being the seattube length...a 2.5cm (1") difference. 

The 53cm gives me approximately the same TTeff (albeit, slightly longer 0.4mm). It also appears to have more standover than my Axiom. 

The 51cm would allow more exposed seatpost and would be close to my Axiom. However, the TTeff would be over 1cm shorter. And, the angles start to deviate from the Axiom's.

I'm not suggesting that the Axioms specs are the Holy Grail, but they are all I've got and should be an excellent baseline. 

Which would you suggest?

Unfortunately, I cannot find any Looks in my area in my size. 

Also, there's something weird regarding the geometry numbers listed at Look: 

http://www.lookcycle.com/products/geometrie/585_2007_geometry.pdf

That is, in looking at the 53cm, how is it that A (521), which is shown to be the longest seattube dimension, is less than A1 (530)?

So, I'm in a similar position as the OP, but, with the 51/53 instead of the 53/55. Argh! :mad2: 

M.


----------

